# Alligator Permitting (Club BatGirl1)



## BatGirl1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dubya said:


> I guess I can live with the change. Unlike the change I have been forced to live with since 2008.


2007 is when alligators needed permitting dubya... sheesh ;p


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 14, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> 2007 is when alligators needed permitting dubya... sheesh ;p


 
Well I want a refund for my alligator permits pre-2007. lol


----------



## Dubya (Apr 14, 2013)

No refund for gator permits. You will be issued one Al Gore carbon credit. Btw, you used that carbon credit when Eric drove his evil gas powered Earth killing motor vehicle to the Manchester show. Sorry.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I heard nh laws pertaining to gators began in 2007... maybe other places are different(?)


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dubya that was my car... haha


----------



## Dubya (Apr 14, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I heard nh laws pertaining to gators began in 2007... maybe other places are different(?)


NH was the last place to ban gators. In 2006, the whole rest of the planet banned them Due to the "Planetary Gator Treaty of 2006". For one more year, NH was a non recipirocal state but caved in under the pressure of the left. Therefore, you can never have a gator. Case Closed.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I will have your wife fashion a sweater for one resembling a weiner dog and pass it of as such... heh heh. ;p case closed <3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Josh did you make this thread??? Haha you are a riot


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 15, 2013)

Permitting is misspelled


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha... ;p I didn't create this thread... just went off topic elsewhere...


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe you could pass off a gator as a wiener dog with the right attire. Trish is going to make Gwangi a Dimetrodon sweater so I can get him into the Museum of Natural History.


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I split this thread when you guys tried to derail my feedback and announcement thread!  

How did I misspell PERMITTING?! I fixed it so I don't have to feel embarrassed every time I see it


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Josh said:


> Yes, I split this thread when you guys tried to derail my feedback and announcement thread!
> 
> How did I misspell PERMITTING?! I fixed it so I don't have to feel embarrassed every time I see it


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)

We need to stop hijacking everyone's threads... ugh.


----------



## Dubya (Apr 15, 2013)

Hijack shmijack! We're rebels!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 15, 2013)




----------

